

Multiplayer in-browser GTA clone in JavaScript - wgx
http://bad.city/

======
keehun
Not a bad effort! Actually playable to an extent minus the network lag. Only
gripe is, once you figure out where your mouse needs to be in order to shoot
accurately, all I had to do was move around and spam the shoot button. Started
getting kills across the map.. Fun. Cars on the other hand.

